# RM Blizzard / Hammer 2005



## bikemammut (4. September 2004)

Hallo!

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir bald ein RM Blizzard zu kaufen - Wäre da nicht der andauernde "studentische" Geldmangel ;-) Gerade habe ich allerdings festgestellt, dass die aktuellen steelframes "Blizzard" und "Hammer" auf den Fotos -ohne- Cantisockel ausgestattet sind!! Als Scheibenbremsengegner wird das schwierig!
Erkenne ich das nun richtig? Ich meine, ihr wisst sicherlich vielleicht auch nicht mehr, aber würde das nun heissen, dass ich mich schleunigst (?) nach einem 2004er umschauen muss? Wie lange gibt es erfahrungsgemäß noch die Vorgängermodelle in den gängigen Rahmenhöhen zu kaufen?

Gruß Daniel..!


----------



## Phil Claus (8. September 2004)

Hi Daniel,

Yes, it is true, alle Framesets in 2005 werden als Disc-brake only ausgeliefert werden. Glaube mir, es war kein einfacher Schritt, aber langfristig unserer Meinung nach der Richtige.

Solltest Du einen spezifischen Rahmen benötigen, empfehle ich Dir eine direkte Kontaktaufnahme, so dass ich Dir die entsprechende Rocky Dealer mitteilen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (9. September 2004)

schade schade schade......
aber gut der fortschritt geht weiter und vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann mal auch scheibenbremsen und probs


----------



## ingmar (9. September 2004)

hi,
ich habe im letzten monat die alpen auf meinem 2000er hammer überquert und hätte eine scheibenbremse gut gebrauchen können   

da die mühlen i.m.h.o mittlerweile etwas bis sehr überteuert sind (hammer vk 1790 teuro mit massig deore parts, ich habe für meins knapp über 2000 mark bezahlt    ) hast du noch gute chancen auf ein 2004er modell. schau mal bei hibike.de


----------



## dertutnix (9. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Yes, it is true, alle Framesets in 2005 werden als Disc-brake only ausgeliefert werden. Glaube mir, es war kein einfacher Schritt, aber langfristig unserer Meinung nach der Richtige.
> 
> Solltest Du einen spezifischen Rahmen benötigen, empfehle ich Dir eine direkte Kontaktaufnahme, so dass ich Dir die entsprechende Rocky Dealer mitteilen kann.



phil, da ich derzeit amssiv über die rollerückwärts überlege und meine hs33 JEDER aber wirklich auch jeder martha/louise/fr louise/clara vorziehe, eine schlechte nachricht    sorry, aber solange die scheibenbremsen dermassen anfällig sind (mein problem ist weniger das fahren, sondern eher die "lagerung" der bikes an der wand hängend und dann der transport ... da schaffen es die scheibenbremsen immer wieder luft zu ziehen und dann entlüfte mal am startpunkt   ) mit meiner hs 33 oder meiner avid mein blizzard nie ein problem ...

wirklich sehr schade.

aber heisst das, dass man ggf. in usa/canada noch aktuelle rahmen mit normalen bremsaufnahmen finden könnte. also ist die entscheidung eine reine entscheidung von bikeaction gewesen oder trifft das für rm komplett zu?

danke und grüße
florian


----------



## summit (10. September 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ...meine hs33 JEDER aber wirklich auch jeder martha/louise/fr louise/clara vorziehe...


Ich auch  Probiers doch mal mit einer Grimeca oder 2003er XT...





			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich sehr schade.


find ich auch. An den Hardtails oder wenigstens am Blizzard sollten die Cantisockel erhalten bleiben - sei es als Leichtbauoption oder für Traditionalisten.





			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> aber heisst das, dass man ggf. in usa/canada noch aktuelle rahmen mit normalen bremsaufnahmen finden könnte.


Wer sucht der findet...

Armin


----------



## Phil Claus (13. September 2004)

Hi Florian,

die Entscheidung in 2005 alle Framesets als "disc only" anzubieten wurde mit dem weltweiten Vertrieb abgestimmt und gilt für alle von Rocky Mountain hergestellten Framesets. 

p.s. Auch in "good old Germany" sind noch 2004 Framesets bei unseren Dealern erhältlich.


----------



## dertutnix (20. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Florian,
> 
> die Entscheidung in 2005 alle Framesets als "disc only" anzubieten wurde mit dem weltweiten Vertrieb abgestimmt und gilt für alle von Rocky Mountain hergestellten Framesets.
> 
> p.s. Auch in "good old Germany" sind noch 2004 Framesets bei unseren Dealern erhältlich.



typisch, die antwort habe ich natürlich erwartet   
noi im ernst, nachdem ich mir ja dieses jahr erst ein neues blizzard geleistet habe, wollte ich so in 1 oder 2 jahren mal einen weiteren stahlrahmen zu einem mehrgangrad aufbauen, allerdings nach meinen erfahrungen letzte woche am lago mit meiner am slayer verbauten louise fr definitiv nur noch felgenbremse (2 touren mit dem slayer gefahren, vorderbremse geschrottet, 6 touren mit der blizzardeingangdiva ohne auch nur ein problem ...)

warum fahren eigentlich die rahmen nicht alleine   

so, und jetzt begebe ich mich auf die suche nach einer tauglichen scheibenbremse ...

florian


----------



## Mr. Hide (24. September 2004)

Hallo,

bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens in Mainz hängt noch ein 2004er Billzard in 18 Zoll. www.cycleplanet.de Tel. 06131-230770 und nach Torsten fragen.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Mr. Hide (26. September 2004)

Noch was zur Rahmengrösse: Ist natürlich 18.5 Zoll.


----------

